# Bellator announces three 2011 events for Florida's Seminole Hard Rock



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

> The Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Fla., will again feature prominently on the Bellator Fighting Championships schedule.
> 
> Bellator executives today announced they will return to the Seminole Hard Rock three times in 2011, including once for first of three "Summer Series" special events, as well as twice in the fall during the promotion's upcoming fifth season.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22856/bel...11-events-for-floridas-seminole-hard-rock.mma

Bellator is doing big things.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They are starting a summer series? Does this mean they will run three tournaments a year or just have fight cards put together? Either way this is a good place to put on fights.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> They are starting a summer series? Does this mean they will run three tournaments a year or just have fight cards put together? Either way this is a good place to put on fights.


It says right in the article.



> Unlike the company's in-season broadcasts, the summer specials will not feature tournament-based matchups.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Can you imagine the match-ups they could make in the summer series? That is finally match making. We could see some favorites.


----------

